# Gender****ed



## Kazooie (Jun 1, 2014)

**** yeah


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 1, 2014)

Quite the hair light.  :mrgreen:


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 1, 2014)

Dat A$$!


----------



## manaheim (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh hey! It's kazoozie dressing up like a woman, taking a picture of himself with a lot of random stuff in the background.

*yawn*


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 1, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Oh hey! It's kazoozie dressing up like a woman, taking a picture of himself with a lot of random stuff in the background.
> 
> *yawn*


That's practically all I do now, you noticed? :greenpbl:


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 1, 2014)

I like how you stuck a ceiling fan into your cranium.


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 1, 2014)

It's my new religious attire.


----------



## mishele (Jun 1, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Dat A$$!


That's what I'm talkin about!!


----------



## manaheim (Jun 1, 2014)

Kazooie said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hey! It's kazoozie dressing up like a woman, taking a picture of himself with a lot of random stuff in the background.
> ...



I did.

Actually, did you narrow your face in photoshop or something? It almost looks pointed.

Also, curious... is your objective to look like a woman, or look like a woman who doesn't know how to use makeup?  I mean, if yer gonna do it, why not do it right?  (well, unless your intent is a characterization or something)

Again... honestly just curious.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 1, 2014)

Kazooie, have you sent your audition tape in for RuPaul's Drag Race season 7 yet?


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 1, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Kazooie said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...


Nope, it's all couture/highlight! And I'll let you decide the rest. 

And Bitter, it's 21+. Also I'm not fishy enough.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 1, 2014)

Ah. Ok, so you have some time to become more polished.
Fishy...bah! Look how far Nina Flowers got in season one.


----------



## runnah (Jun 1, 2014)

manaheim said:


> I did.  Actually, did you narrow your face in photoshop or something? It almost looks pointed.  Also, curious... is your objective to look like a woman, or look like a woman who doesn't know how to use makeup?  I mean, if yer gonna do it, why not do it right?  (well, unless your intent is a characterization or something)  Again... honestly just curious.



Oh manny...it's about more than looking like a woman. It's about blurring gender lines and social norms.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 1, 2014)

Hm. Ok. I'm about as isolated in life as you can get, so all this is new to me.


----------



## runnah (Jun 1, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Hm. Ok. I'm about as isolated in life as you can get, so all this is new to me.



Gender **** has been around forever. NY Dolls and others made it popular in the 80s. Then there was Bowie who did things all different.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 2, 2014)

As far as the photo, I like the idea of using a mirror but I'd think about your vantage point - the reflection seems cluttered and too busy/crowded. Maybe move around and think about where you want the mirror (the fan too) in the composition and what you want reflected.


----------

